# Laundry



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

In my new apartment we have shared laundry facilities. I was able to do laundry today.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Good for you!

Fortunately I've never had to worry about that. My block has a washer and dryer on each floor. Except one time, I was a little late getting to my wash after it finished, and I walked in to find someone had taken my stuff out and put it on the dryer, and was in the midst of putting their stuff in the washer. I hate that.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Good job  

Laundry blows. I live at home and can't even get around to doing it.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Excellent! 

I worked up the nerve to do laundry in my building's laundromat yesterday, too. My clothes pile was getting kind of large and in charge.


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

Well-done, MissMay! :boogie

That is still something that makes me very anxious, though I've lived with shared laundry facilities at one place or another for almost ten years. I used to do it at very odd hours (four or five a.m. on Sundays, usually) to avoid people, but have started doing it on weekday evenings, which feels like a minor triumph in itself.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yay!!:boogie


----------



## Amber78 (Jun 25, 2010)

MissMay1977 said:


> In my new apartment we have shared laundry facilities. I was able to do laundry today.


Gah....I despise situations like that. Its so uncomfortable if someone else comes in there. I had to do that for a while so I know how that is.


----------

